# Mrs.V., How I got to where I am today...



## Mrs.V. (Sep 10, 2011)

First off, YEP, been FAT my ENTIRE life...Even as a kid...At LEAST 50 lbs over weight at ANY given time until my 20's and then from there it went to 100 lbs, 200 lbs and 300 lbs, overweight...

At the age of 29, I weighed in at 447 lbs...Went to the doctor and he informed me that I WOULD be DEAD within two years from the weight...I smoked 3-4 packs of cigarettes a day and had NO cares in the world and couldn't walk from the couch to the bathroom without stopping three times to catch my breath...I actually WANTED TO DIE at that point...

Back track the first 29 years of my life in just a few short paragraphs...I came from the type of parents that, for some stupid ass, fucked up reason, thought that ME cleaning MY plate COMPLETELY, would SOME HOW save an Ethiopian from starvation...This was my ENTIRE life...Statistically, the numbers in Ethiopia of people starving has NOT gone down, if anything it has gone UP...So be it, when I lived at home with THEM, I would actually have to STAY AT THE TABLE until my plate was CLEAN...I was the kid throughout my ENTIRE school years, that got made fun of...I wore the "slapped on the back" "Wideload" signs, tripped for no apparent reason what so ever, other than the kids thought it was funny trying to watch me get back up, asked out on pretend "dates" by the "hot guy's" only to be laughed at as they walked away by the cheerleaders and everyone else that witnessed the "asking"...I was picked on, put down, pushed around and made fun of EACH and EVERY single day...And was known by the name "Fatbox"...Most likely because I was 5'4" tall and equally as wide and favored a BOX with those dimensions...I am now 5'2" from all the weight loss, did you know you had FAT ON THE BOTTOM OF YOUR FEET, I didn't, but you DO ( a total poundage loss of 320 lbs, WILL make you SHORTER )...You also have to take showers with detachable shower heads so you can get clean in those NO WAY TO REACH PLACES ( don't forget to take it to a hotel with you too, because they do NOT cater to the [larger] person )...Nor can you do simple things like wipe your own ass clean...Much less try to get ON a ride at an amusement park because you get STUCK in the turn stall at "Its A Small World" at Disney World...And when they DO get you UNstuck, you get on the next ride and the 3 VERY large guys have to push down on the bar crushing your lap on the roller coaster and quietly say to you "little lady, bear with us, we will get you in this thing and NOT embarrass you in front of all these people by asking you to get out"..Only to help you off the ride as you walk away with thousands of people watching as you DON'T get to take the ride with the rest of the people that waited for 3 HOURS like you did...And the next day have equal bruises on BOTH thighs the size of BASKETBALLS...

At 23, I married my 1st husband because FAT PEOPLE DO NOT GET MARRIED and I had a dumbass that asked...So, YEP, I married him...And I really DO mean DUMBASS..The guy COULDN'T add 2+2 without using his fingers, but I didn't care...I was having a WEDDING, something FAT people do NOT have...3.5 years later, I found out that fat people also get DIVORCED!!! We tried to have kids and THANK GAWD, were UNsuccessful ( no ties this way )...I knew it was ME that had the fertility problem ( the doctor put me on Clomid [wound up being on it for a total of EIGHT YEARS] ), because the divorce was because there were FOUR women pregnant at the same time and they ALL were prego by HIM...Ces't la vie...

In 1996, I married husband number 2...He & I BOTH had to be rolled in flour to "go for the wet spots", or shall we say nicely, we were BOTH quite HUGE...He 350+ and me at the whopping 447 lbs...On February 2, 1998 at the age of 29, I wore a size 54 MENS pants, size 9X shirt, had a 92 OUNCE STOMACH and measured 80 INCHES AROUND at the hip, stood 5'4", I underwent a Gastric Bypass in hopes of saving my life...I went into surgery with only a 2% chance of coming off the table alive...Brought in the living will that was suggested by my doctor and told NO ONE about the % at ALL...NO ONE...PERIOD...I figured I was going to die in a couple of years being buried in a grand piano case or die THAT DAY TRYING to save myself...I DID almost die on the table and even remembered a portion of the surgery...My doctor told me a few months later when I had the balls to ask him about it..."Yep, I was losing you and the Anestheologist was told by me to bring you back out...I didn't care what you saw or felt, you had too much determination and will and I was NOT going to lose you"...So, he saved a life that day...MINE...

From February 1998 to THE SECOND DIVORCE, I lost down to 220 lbs...We divorced because I had "lost too much weight" and "didn't look" like the same person anymore...He called me at work one day and said "I can't do this anymore"...I got home that day to him gone, his shit gone and the dog gone...I MISS THAT DAMN DOG to THIS day...We too had tried to have children to no prevail...( Another thank gawd because of the [ties] situation )...In this time period, I also started going to the local gym 7 days/week, 3 HOURS/DAY...1 hour aerobics, 1 hour step aerobics and 1 hour of weight training with a professional "trainer"...In quotes because HE was NO TRAINER at ALL...We accomplished VERY little in the 3 YEARS I WENT TO THE GYM, still at the 7 days/week and 3 hours/day...He DID finally admit we had gone as far as we could with the "sagging skin" problem and I would be STUCK looking like I did...Arm saggage that just HUNG under my arm and I couldn't even WAVE at people without making a "farting" sound from the skin flapping against my body...I TUCKED my stomach in LIKE A SHIRT when I got dressed in the morning and when I laid on my back I would have to lift my arm over my head for a nipple to be found...Divorce #2 DONE...And the beginning of the STARVATION that I did for the next 11 YEARS of my life...Eating LESS THAN 1g of fat/DAY...If I had 1g of fat today, I would eat NO FAT PERIOD for the next 3-5 DAYS...In the next 11 YEARS, I MAY have eaten 11 MEALS...And THAT is ALMOST not an exaggeration...

Married husband #3 in 2000 and 5 months later, found myself 5 WEEKS PREGNANT and 132 lbs...YEP, the former "fatty" that could NEVER EVER HAVE CHILDREN because the OB-GYN said the weight had CRUSHED EVERYTHING, was pregnant...9 months later and 98 lbs HEAVIER, I welcomed a little boy into this world...SEVERAL miscarriages later, I gave UP on having baby #2...The FINAL straw was losing TWINS at ALMOST 7 MONTHS pregnant ON MY BIRTHDAY...Nope, ONE was IT...NO MORE...Tubes cut, tied, burned and SUPER GLUED CLOSED...I completely STARVED myself to get the extra weight off and went through a series of 15 surgeries ( some of them were "touch ups" or deflated or leaking "boobs" )...I woke up one morning with one really pretty boobie and one deflated boobie, called my plastic surgeon AT HOME ( Hell, I bought him a new Mercedes, so I by rights had his HOME number ) and told him I was in BOOBIE HELL...Boob fixed the VERY next day...Husband #3 & I had BEEN having problems from the time my son was conceived, when I, at 7.5 months PREGNANT, was WEED-EATING our property that was WAIST HIGH ( just to give you an idea at the level of laziness this man has ), so in 2007, the 3rd separation took place and since there was a child involved, divorce wasn't final until January 13, 2009...

On October 30, 2007, I met, TOTALLY NOT LOOKING FOR, MY SOUL MATE, .V....He certainly was NOT looking EITHER...He had buried a wife of 15 YEARS in April of 2007 and could have CARED LESS about meeting ANYONE on that day in October...THIS MAN I WILL DIE BEING MARRIED TO since he is a member of this forum, VERY QUICKLY you will KNOW THIS...He and I are inseparable and to THIS VERY DAY still sit on the couch to watch a movie and HOLD HANDS...

.V. is a 22 year veteran Paramedic and not just because I call him my hubby do I say he is a genius, but he REALLY IS...Would STILL say THAT if he left me tomorrow...He is AMAZING in his knowledge in the medical field and HE has CURED HIS OWN MS through diet & exercise, not to mention his OWN obesity ( weighing in at 300 lbs himself and now down to a HOT, HARD, MUSCULAR 190 lbs )...He is NO LONGER using his CANE, NOR WHEELCHAIR...He does TRIATHLONS and we own our own Personal Training business, DarkSide Muscle, which you are MORE than WELCOME to visit, as the web address is in my profile...When I met him, I was a VERY SQUISHY 170 lbs...Looked DAMN good in my Levis, but was literally POURED into them...We married on March 13, 2009 and I told him to "fix" me too...Cept it was my stretched out skin and I wanted muscles too now...Ok, so the chemically STERILE ( because of his MS ) man and SUPER DUPER FIXED woman, GET PREGNANT...Don't ask..WE STILL have absolutely NO IDEA how THAT happened...Other than, it was "something in the air"...MY LEGS...Ha Ha, but seriously, WE WERE PREGNANT...Well, we lost that pregnancy and then later lost our SECOND, yes I DID say SECOND pregnancy as well...No pregnancies since then...And since .V. had a 15 year old daughter & I had a 9 ( now 10 ) year old son, WE HAVE TWO and TWO is SOMETIMES, TWO TOO MANY...They ACT LIKE BLOOD and what is HILARIOUS is, THEY LOOK LIKE IT...People are ALWAYS asking us who THEY belong to because THEY are DAMN near identical in their features...Whats REALLY odd is SHE looks like ME as well and since our son looks like our daughter, we laughingly say...We don't know WHO .V. belongs to...Ha Ha...There are NO STEP ANYTHING'S in OUR HOME....V. is known by the name "daddy" ( and if you read in my journal [when I start it], occasionally & affectionally called "asshole" by me in the gym when he tells me to "Shut the fuck up and lift" ) and I am called "mommy", by BOTH children...

Because of the 11 YEARS of STARVATION, when .V. MADE me go to the doctor, I found out that I was DYING ANYWAY...Malnutrition...How was I supposed to know you have to actually EAT to LOSE WEIGHT...And "fat" was a GOOD thing if eaten the CORRECT way...Who knew?!?! .V., thats WHO...I have done EVERYTHING that man has TOLD me TO DO for ALMOST 2 years now and I AM THE BOMB compared to EVER in my ENTIRE LIFE before...

So, here we are, 2011, made it passed the wedding, kids finding out we ELOPED to Vegas...We made it passed telling BOTH sides of our families to FUCK OFF and MIND THEIR OWN BUSINESS, telling ALL friends that were against us to FUCK OFF as WELL...Apparently have MADE it through the "Rapture"...We have for the past 2 YEARS, been busting our ASSES in our gym...It will all be documented in my journal at the progress made since .V. & I met and I asked for his help...I am NOW a TIGHT, HARD nothing but MUSCLE 145 lbs...BECAUSE OF HIM, his VAST knowledge & expertise in nutrition...And HIS LOVE FOR ME...

So there you all have it...Even some of you from my "other" forum, OLM...Now you ALL know THE NEW GIRL'S "STORY"...

My Avatar is my most recent contest picture taken last month and here is a before weight loss photo and a few more "mid way through" my last contest...


----------



## Arnold (Sep 10, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Mrs.V.* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## bigbenj (Sep 10, 2011)

wow, good work. V seems like a good dude.


----------



## gearin up (Sep 11, 2011)

wow that is a startling accomplishment. congrats to you and your hubby


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 11, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 11, 2011)

Dfagsky, have nice tall glass of stfu!!


----------



## SFW (Sep 11, 2011)

Your b4 pic trully represents the people of NC. When i lived there, JFC. Buncha pork hoarding, golden corral eating sob's. 

Anwyay nice work. Ill be sure to LHJO to your pics at a later time.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 11, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## S_walker (Sep 11, 2011)

welcome and that's a great story of determination and dedication! First met .V. on dominant mass.com and recently here, seems like a real stand up guy! look forward to more of your posts


----------



## Disturbed (Sep 11, 2011)

welcome mrs.v....i know you from olm...can i ask is there a reason for change.? you should be an inspiration for all over weight people.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 11, 2011)

Holy shit nice work!


----------



## brazey (Sep 11, 2011)

Great intro - welcome


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you for the nice welcome all...Including the JERK with the BANNED under his name...Roflmfao...Cest-la-vie, eh?!?!




Disturbed said:


> welcome mrs.v....i know you from olm...can i ask is there a reason for change.? you should be an inspiration for all over weight people.



This is why .V. & I started our own fitness company in our own home...To help ANYONE that asks for it...Had someone been there for ME 20 years ago, like we ARE there for our clients, I would have been thin and built a LOT sooner than just a few years ago, that's for sure...

I will try to add input anywhere that I can to help people out and if I don't know the answer to something, .V. will know it and I will either get the info from him or tell him to jump in here and take over...


----------



## Halo (Sep 11, 2011)

Incredible journey Mrs. V, keep it up!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 12, 2011)

This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation. Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh. Check out the banners. See you around!


V/R
Chris


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome to IM, congrats on the transformation.


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 12, 2011)

Chrisotpherm said:


> This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation. Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh. Check out the banners. See you around!
> 
> 
> V/R
> Chris



No worries mate...TRUST ME...I have one of "those" senses of humor and I would have just had a smartass comeback for his HICKTIFIED ass......Its all good...My skin is thick where it needs to be ESPECIALLY since I am a female in a male atmosphere...I can hang with the best of them...And I do NOT mean literally either...


----------



## ASU87 (Sep 12, 2011)

amazing transformation!


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 12, 2011)

*September 12, 2011
Workout A
100%

Warm Up...*
Squat..........100x5, 120x5
Bench...........80x5, 100x5
P Row...........70x5, 100x5
Calf Raise...100x10, 120x10

*3x3...*
Squat...150x3
Bench...115x3
P Row...130x3

Calf Raise...150x10

OH HOLY HELL...I actually DID IT!!!  I absolutely CANNOT believe I squatted 150 lbs x 3 x 3...NO FRIGGIN' WAY...And I am talking ASS TO ANKLES TOO...

And on a sad note...Lol...MY BENCH...Oh boy...NOT as good......I got the 115 lbs x 3 x 3...But I had to do them as singles...


----------



## sassy69 (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice lifts Mrs V! And inspiring transformation! Kill Dat Shit!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Sep 13, 2011)

Amazing transformation.  This story should go public because it would help change lives!  Obesity doesn't mean you have to give up everything, because with some hard work and dedication you change your entire life!


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 15, 2011)

Honestly I wish I did have the capability to sit down with a publisher and just spill it and tell it all to help other people...It would make one HELL of an Oprah episode...Lol...

But seriously, if any of y'all know of someone in that line of business, shoot them over my way...I have my entire life documented with pictures, weights, measurements, etc...It would be pretty AWESOME to try to help others...That's why .V. & I started our our fitness "hard core" gym in our basement a couple of months ago...

Thank you for all the kind words and compliments...


----------



## katanga (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow ...awesome Mrs V hat off to you Maam.


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## drow (Sep 15, 2011)

good story, i like how its not just a "fat-to-fit" story, even did it after two divorces and miscarriages, cant imagine how tough that would be emotionally. plus having kids makes you gain weight, i got 2 and i got the "sympathy" weight which im just now gettin off since i just had my 2nd kid end of june. congrats tho for overcoming all of that


----------



## ollieolson99 (Sep 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (Sep 26, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Your story is truly inspiring.  WOW!  You go girl.  We are blessed to have you as a part of our community.  Sounds like you have a lot to offer


----------



## MJ288 (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 26, 2011)

Again, thank you all for the kind welcome...I do not know what I have to offer, but I will offer any advice that I can and try to help anyone that I can...

Been a VERY tough road and an even tougher one ahead to stay fit...Its becoming easier with each day, learning the lifestyle change....V. teaches me something new all the time...And the poor guy has a lot more to keep teaching me too...

I will do what it takes to stay perpendicular to the ground...The view is much better than from under it...


----------



## 2B1 (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, damn Mrs. V.  Truly inspiring transformation.  You and .V. are both assets to any community driven to better itself.  Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Madmann (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 30, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Hey.




Ummmm...Hey back?!?!      Lol...


----------



## Qanza (Sep 30, 2011)

WOW very nice indeed. Welcome to IM


----------



## coolrise (Sep 30, 2011)

Congrats and welcome


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you much...


----------



## CrazyDutton (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to the board. I was just browsing newbie posts looking to say hello, and read your whole story. So glad it has a happy ending. You must be one tough cookie nowadays, in a good way.


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 8, 2011)

CrazyDutton said:


> Welcome to the board. I was just browsing newbie posts looking to say hello, and read your whole story. So glad it has a happy ending. You must be one tough cookie nowadays, in a good way.



Well, I am GETTING there, thank you and hello to you as well...Hubby is currently teaching me Self Defense, something I wish I had known how to do a few back......(I feel sorry for that bastard when I run into him next time...Just heard from a client he lives less than a mile from our home, sooooooooo...)...

And, considering I just read locally (we live in a VERY small town), that an attempted car jacking took place just THIS very afternoon at our local grocery store...Glad I am learning all of this...The woman's dog apparently bit the guy and he ran off...We only have Dragons & snakes...Since they don't go to the grocery store with me, guess I better get prepared...

For now I am just getting stronger and healthier...Naturally thus far...Just "waiting"...


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 11, 2011)

Welcome to imf


----------



## Wooll (Oct 11, 2011)

Awesome story! Congrats!


----------

